# Some Chinese drinking vessels,tea canisters!



## kentwin (Apr 1, 2008)

They are made of famous mottled tin,speciality in Yunnan,China.the capital of world tin production.Also,they are the combinations of art crafts and modern techniques...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pretty cool. Not sure what it all means, but looks interesting.


----------



## kentwin (Apr 1, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Pretty cool. Not sure what it all means, but looks interesting.


pretty,they are the art crafts,also they can be utilized as the drinking vessels,canisters,and the container to contain tobacco.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh OK, I guess I am still missing the point in the food and drink forum.

Might I suggest an introduction in the New Gorilla Forum to let people know a little about yourself and what you like to smoke.


----------



## kentwin (Apr 1, 2008)

kentwin said:


> They are made of famous mottled tin,speciality in Yunnan,China.the capital of world tin production.Also,they are the combinations of art crafts and modern techniques...


 come on.....


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

kentwin said:


> come on.....


Come on..... What are you trying to do here?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

They're Chinese!They're mottled tin and arts and crafts!And the grammar is as confusing as the post!Come on...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Come on..........


----------

